# nfs carbon timings



## napster007 (Jul 11, 2007)

guys if u've got the nerve and what it takes post ur best timings on any lap of carbon and i'll beat it. i'll give u a screen shot for proof.

rules:

*race type*: circuit
*number of laps: 4*
*nos:    *off
*opponents:  *0 
*lap : *any lap of ur choise


so get gamming guys.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 11, 2007)

anyone in *GTR2*???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 11, 2007)

I could use this physics trainer with a speed boost of 1100+ mph and with a few R button hits on the way, own every record there can be. 

Trust me, you would'nt have a clue of how I could complete 4 laps under half a minute or one.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 11, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I could use this physics trainer with a speed boost of 1100+ mph and with a few R button hits on the way, own every record there can be.
> 
> Trust me, you would'nt have a clue of how I could complete 4 laps under half a minute or one.



i was going to say the same thing toooo ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 11, 2007)

But then again,* s18000rpm* is gonna hunt me down for cheating and so, I'll try being legit, but am not gonna initiate, will race after someone does.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 12, 2007)

u can always play fair game game u know, but if u wanna cheat its up to u. 

my timming are as follows

lap : ocean view (4 laps)
car : carrera gt
time : 6:29:28

beat it guys.  if u can i'll try to do beter


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

here's my timing:

Game : NFS Carbon
Track : Oceans View
Laps : 4
NOS : Off
Opponents : None
Car : Lamorghini Murcielago - full performance modification(its rock solid, sticks to the track like superglue)

Time : 6:24:83 (give me some time and i should be able to improve on it )

Here's a screenshot to prove it:

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t895352_nfsc.JPG

@napster007 : are we allowed to use the BMW M3 GTR. i'll be able to get a much better timing with that.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 12, 2007)

no guysu are not allowed to use bmw m3 and audi le mans.  xbonez has done a good job.i'm trying to beat it. come on u guys compete..... prove your self


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

^^thanx. i'm still trying to better the time and also post times for other tracks


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2007)

c'mon guys, proving your talent in Carbon, lets try some sim. racing 

mine Lap record @ Nurburgring Track in GTR2 is 9:33:786 (yup, its 9 minute, 33seconds) on a slightly tuned BMW M3 GTR.

The Car
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/GRAB_001.JPG

The Track
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/oldn_LOD.jpg


> The infamous Northern Loop, or “Nordschleife”, *is a 20Km+* ex-grand prix* racing circuit* situated in the Eifel mountains, surprisingly enough right next to Nurburg town.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

well, i've tried GTR and i so suck at sim that i'll get a timing like 20min or something. so i'll just stick to carbon


----------



## napster007 (Jul 12, 2007)

ok guys i've beat xbonez 

lap : oceans view
car : carrera gt  (with upgrades)
nos : off
laps : 4
*my time : 6:22.88*
*"xbonez's" time : 6:24.83*
*          "xbonez" is defeated by "napster"*
here are the screen shots:

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i896360_nfs3.JPG


 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t896379_nfs4.JPG

so who's my next rival?


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

@napster007 : plz for god's sake use thumbnail pics


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jul 12, 2007)

how to take screen shots in games?


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

same rules as last time, i managed to clock a better time

Track : Oceans View

Car : Well, i saw napster007 using the carreraGT so i thought i'll try it too. its a very powerful car. the trick is to brake very late as it has very powerful braking system.

Time : 6.19.21

I'm still not satisfied with my driving and i'm sure i can do better. lemme try.

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t896888_nfsc2.JPG



			
				digit i am thinking said:
			
		

> how to take screen shots in games?


just press the print screen button on ur keyboard, then go to MS Paint and press ctrl+V. make sure to save the file with extension .jpg and not .bmp


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2007)

about Taking Screenshots 

^no need to do that.

just press *F12*, & then go into game folder, you'll find the pics in JPEG format.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

^^does that work in every game?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2007)

in GTR2, F1, NFS.

its the game's feature.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 13, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> same rules as last time, i managed to clock a better time
> 
> Track : Oceans View
> 
> ...


 
well xbonez figured out the trick. good work. i'll try to beat that to now. 

keep trying guys.


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2007)

ah well something makes me wanna play the game again ...


----------



## xbonez (Jul 13, 2007)

^^sure do! the more opponents, the better


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 13, 2007)

No opponent in GTR2 ?

in Most Wanted?


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2007)

most wanted bhi chalega


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 13, 2007)

ok, start posting the times.

btw BMW M3 GTR should be allowed for MW


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2007)

any car ...  ... wat abt nos??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 13, 2007)

NOS too ok, but no Unlimited NoS


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2007)

no cheats ... baki as the game is


----------



## napster007 (Jul 14, 2007)

u know it will be appropriate if u ppl play  the game by the rules of wcg (world cyber games). in case of mw number of laps are 5 and boss cars are not allowed in any nfs tournament. nos should be off. rest is ur choise.....


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2007)

ah i see.... thanx for the rules


----------



## napster007 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok guys i beat "xbonez" again

his time : *6:19.21*
*my time : 6:19.09*

its a very minute difference but hey a record is a record. here's the sreen shot:

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i903302_nfs.JPG

so whos's next????


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2007)

man im lapping 1.40ish every lap  .... even a near perfect lap is 1.36


----------



## napster007 (Jul 14, 2007)

i'll tell u a trick. take the carrera and dont brake until the end of a sharp turn its got a powerfull braking system.take the outer edge of the turn before u enter it and then dive in. it will make a short turn saving u more time. remember each and every millisecond counts

good luck


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2007)

ya i hav been trying to perfect the same thing since last nite and finally i have reached the 6:25 time my best lap being 1:34 something finally getting the groove back


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2007)

if anyone for GTR2

Chinese (Shanghai) Grand Prix
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/GRAB_019.JPG
[Track Download - Chinese (Shanghai) Grand Prix]

Magny-Cours
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gtr2_magny_cours-20070714095359.jpg


----------



## Stalker (Jul 14, 2007)

Damn.....my Carbon savegame got accidently deleted when i had formatted by c drive. I still have my MW save..............MW any1?


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2007)

ya post ur times then i will try  .... as of now im playin carbon ... ost ur mw timings ...


----------



## napster007 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok......alas my continous 6 hours of playing carbon has finnaly paid up. i worked on my techniques. and well the here it is:

*time: 6:10.45*
*best lap: 1:28:11 (lap 3)*

*screen shot:*

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i904543_nfs.JPG


u guys working or not????


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2007)

ya ya ... why dont u use thumbanails


----------



## xbonez (Jul 14, 2007)

wait a little. i've already clocked 6.14.34 with a murciealago. just need to shave off a few seconds. shoudln't be too difficult if i use a carrera gt. don't relax just yet

btw, which cat have u used?


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2007)

guys wat are ur timings when u enter the short cut after the truck??? iv been playin this track straight for almost an hour but completing in 1:20s feels like impossible ... what are the settings??

settings for the cars and track???


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 15, 2007)

use one common save file guys.

common save file = same car+settings for all

its part of the WCG Rules


----------



## napster007 (Jul 15, 2007)

ok guys listen up guys i'm tellin u some tricks which will bring ur time down atleast by 5 seconds. now first of all take the *carerra gt* then under the hood 

1. for the engine tilt it to the torque. 

here u'll sacrifice horsepower (indirectly top speed). but u gain accleration.y i'm saying this is because in this lap u have no chance at all of reaching the top speed. therefore u'll want better acc.

2. same in transmission. (just tilt it a bit towards acc)
3. in suspention tilt a bit on understeer. (to make sharp turns)
4. turbo - tilt a bit towards low rpm. (it will make ur gears change faster giving u better pik up)


now in the lap there's a grassy short cut area ---take it or u'll never make a time. now after u come out of the grassy area there's a truck. there's an passage at the right. *remember do not take this. its a *trap when u  take this u loose out time making ur car come back into the line. take the outer edge and pass the front of the tuck from just a meter away. (it will take a bit of practice). u'll find ur self perfectly alligned with the road.this is a main reason why ur car is in understeer.

good luck 
get gamming!!!!

napster


----------



## xbonez (Jul 15, 2007)

^^i beg to differ. i don't use the shortcut that comes before the truck. the thing is, u have to mow down too many trees and fences if u take the short cut. this causes a waste of time.
i agree, u mustn't go from front of the truck unless u have amazing control over the car. example if u use m3, u can easily go from front of the truck.

also, if u hope to break napster007's or my time, u'll have to tune the car and also get a perfect launch. a pefect launch will shave off a couple of (very valuable) seconds


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2007)

*ah see cheater cocks*  ... i hav been playing wih everything default and xbonez the shortcut after truck is easy to master ... go from the front of the truck and turn as a deep turn


----------



## xbonez (Jul 15, 2007)

of course u can modify ur car. i use max performance upgrades and tuning. i find the turn near the truck too deep so i prefer to go from behind the truck


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2007)

no wonder im unable to close in on ur times ... thts wat iv been wondering i hardly even kissed the walls all turns on 100mph still i wasnt able to reach anywhr close


----------



## napster007 (Jul 15, 2007)

so go ahead imav burn the roads. let us see what u can do....


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2007)

whats up men?????? u guys giving up so fast. come on!! i thaught u guys had something. post ur timings on most wanted too if u like.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 16, 2007)

just hang on. i'm gonna beat the crap out of ur timing in carbon


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 17, 2007)

Anybody in Carbon>Drift>Canyon/Street


----------



## napster007 (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm not a pro in drifting but i'll try. post ur time.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 17, 2007)

Most Wanted Times

NFS World Loop - 6:19:81 (with two mistakes) (*New *)
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw072.jpg


NFS World Loop (Sprint) : 6:22:37 [OLD] 
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs_world_loop.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs_world_loop_deatail.jpg

Circle Rose (Circuit, 4 Laps) : 1:22:97 [not best effort]
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/circle_rose.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/circle_rose_detail.jpg


no NoS used.

used BMW M3 GTR in both tracks.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 17, 2007)

^^gud. i was waiting form someone to post times for NFSMW. now i'll start playing that.

as for drift, i absolutely hate drifting. i didn't play a single drfit race even though i finished carbon twice


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 18, 2007)

{EDIT}


----------



## napster007 (Jul 18, 2007)

ok s18000rpm good job!!!   now wait for just 2 days i'm gonna beat it. well atleast i'll try. now i finnaly have some competetion.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2007)

*New Time* - NFS World Loop - 6:19:81 (with two mistakes)
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw072.jpg


Clubhouse & Lennox - 3:20:33
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw071.jpg


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 18, 2007)

man....u guys hav gone mad......
i need to install the game once again and play......
currently...test drive unlimited.....


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

hey 18000 junkman upgrades allowed??? and how do u disable nos other than selling it???


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2007)

you cant Disable/sell NoS of BMW M3 GTR.

i just dont use NoS, simple, but frustrating.
 (for this DCG [Digit Cyber Games] competition only )

Junkman too OK.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

its hard to keep that hand off the button yaar  il be using my cobalt ss withjunkman


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2007)

just as i said, its simple but Frustrating


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 18, 2007)

somebody post a save file for most wanted plz and track details, rules,etc.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

track details:

type: sprint
track: nfs world loop
rules: no nos, no cheats
car: any car
upgrades: junkman upgrades allowed


----------



## napster007 (Jul 19, 2007)

ur time is a bit hard to beat but i'm trying by best wait for 2 days!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 19, 2007)

Time Improved again


NFS World Loop - *6:17:32*

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw077.jpg

Car- BMW M3 GTR
*No NoS*

one tip-> i used the brakes only twice.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 21, 2007)

hey *s18000* i beat u man!!!!! here's my time on nfs world loop 

*car* - bmw m3
*time- 6:13.00*

*screen shots: *

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i934364_nfs.JPG      

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i934362_nfs2.JPG

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i934367_nfs3.JPG


no *nos* used
beat it dude


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks, now i'm on duty

btw use thumbnail pic next time 8)


www.supload.com


----------



## xbonez (Jul 21, 2007)

everytime napster007 posts pic, people request him to use thumbnails. plz do so. most image upload websites give codes for thumbnail view


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2007)

*NEW TIME: 6:09:79* 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/mw1.jpg - *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/mw2.jpg


i'm faster in last two sectors

btw @napster007, how did you manage 351 speed at last checkpoint?

i passed by that checkpoint FLAT-OUT, but cud only carry 330kmph.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 22, 2007)

ok so u beat me.................again . just u wait baby the napster's not far behind.  as for the 351. what u guys should do...... is not to steer so much at turns it reduces your speed by atleast 10-15%. take a correct lane, steer a bit and let the momentum handel the rest.


----------



## caje143 (Jul 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> track details:
> 
> type: sprint
> track: nfs world loop
> ...




hey how can i select this track dudes?? i dont have a track by this name.. so i selected the following track

Sprint Race
Track : Copper Ridge
2.6 Miles

Total Time : 1:38:10

is it ok? i dont know how to get the NFS Loop track or whatever..

Whats the best times?

Sprint Race
Track : Journeymans Bane 3.3 Miles

Total Time : 2:22:62

anyone tellme what's wrong in this?? pls

thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 24, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw077.jpg

its the second track under "Sprint", in "Quick race->Custom Race"


----------



## caje143 (Jul 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw077.jpg
> 
> its the second track under "Sprint", in "Quick race->Custom Race"



well dude when i click on Quick Race this is what i get as the screen..

is this carbon different or something?? pls let me know..
this is the first time am playing this game..

help me out guys..

find attached image of my screen..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2007)

thats NFS Carbon, not Most Wanted. 

for NFS Carbon challenge, 

Track : *Oceans View*
Laps : 4
NOS : Off
Opponents : None

*Time to beat : 6:10.45*


----------



## caje143 (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks buddy... for informing me..  as the thread topic was nfs carbon.. i thought everthing was that only..

thanks


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

well 18000 isnt a carbon fan and prefers mw so he felt left alone in a car competition so mw also found its way here


----------



## caje143 (Jul 25, 2007)

i will try my best to break that speed for carbon..

anyways now me started career mode.. the gal is cute man in that..


enjoy..
Caje


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2007)

play MW, the one in MW is hot & cute


----------



## napster007 (Jul 25, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> i will try my best to break that speed for carbon..
> 
> anyways now me started career mode.. the gal is cute man in that..
> 
> ...


 
thats good. i wish u best of luck. the time of *6:10.45*  is mine. it took me 20 days to reach to that time. i'm not able to do better than that. and apparently no one has yet beaten me.   don't get your hopes down.  good luck

s18000 i'm commin to get u.  just wait a day more.!!!! i'm almost near your time. but i gotta say ur the best opponent i've faced till now


----------



## caje143 (Jul 26, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> thats good. i wish u best of luck. the time of *6:10.45*  is mine. it took me 20 days to reach to that time. i'm not able to do better than that. and apparently no one has yet beaten me.   don't get your hopes down.  good luck
> 
> s18000 i'm commin to get u.  just wait a day more.!!!! i'm almost near your time. but i gotta say ur the best opponent i've faced till now



you sure are damn right abt these timings man.. i just started playing yesterday and my first time time was just 6:48.36 very bad and far.. but will still go for a better time next time..


----------



## napster007 (Jul 26, 2007)

i've put some tricks on how to tip ur time off. see my earlier posts. u'll come down by atleast 10s.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 28, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *NEW TIME: 6:09:79*
> 
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/mw1.jpg - *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/mw2.jpg
> 
> ...


 



i beat u dude.  yeaaaah!!!!   my time is *6:19:27.*

*screen shots...*
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i966766_untitled.JPG                         


 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i966774_d.JPG


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2007)

hey napster wats wrong with u man cant u use thumbnails ... if u want i can type a tutorial for u


----------



## napster007 (Jul 29, 2007)

hey its not my fault man. when ever i host in imagehosting.com i take a copy of the thumb mode2 and paste. but i dont understand why the picture never gets pasted in thumb mode


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 29, 2007)

use www.supload.com


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2007)

u can also use imageshack it will automatically genereate the bbcode format with the thumbnal for forums ...


----------



## napster007 (Jul 29, 2007)

ok i'll try. so someone beat me yet???


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 29, 2007)

*6:08:11*

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw001.jpg-*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw002-20070729062730.jpg

fastest first sector yet 


*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw003-20070729063047.jpg

made a huge mistake at the circled spot, speed went down from 350+KMph to 200kmph, i was so close to make it a 6:*04*: xx


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 30, 2007)

GTR2 Hotlaps
1st-> s18000rpm	Ferrari 550 Maranello	*01:25.638*
2nd-> sombraescarlate	Lamborghini Murcielago R-GT	*01:26.138*


----------



## napster007 (Jul 31, 2007)

hey guys, all my preceding posts will be posted on *www.viewzreviewz.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=9

check it out!!!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 1, 2007)

*img61.imageshack.us/img61/4016/nfsmw1fv7.th.jpg

*img130.imageshack.us/img130/1112/nfsmw2ie4.th.jpg

my effort for a VERY challenging track.

For drifting.-It's not that hard once you get the hang of it it's the best part of NFS Carbon!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 1, 2007)

^did you use NoS?

whew

 i'll get on it after i get back from Chennai visit.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 1, 2007)

no NOS,
bouns bmw with junkman.
Im leaving for Channai this afternoon


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 1, 2007)

^i'm leaving now  (Lalbagh exp.)


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 1, 2007)

do u like manual trans in games, i use them at times, they are more powerful than auto.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 1, 2007)

in CMR05, NFS PU & sumtimes in GTR2 (on slower cars ) i use Manual, feels real & shows "that" advantage of manual g-box (better lap times).

but in other NFS games, i feel lazy to use 'em, i LMAO when taking a corner in MW, coz in NFS MW v can do it at 250+kmph but when taking a similar turn in CMR or GTR2, i cant take it at even 60kmph


----------



## napster007 (Aug 2, 2007)

alas!!!!! i've beat wide screen. yeaaaaaah. the result of 3hrs of continous play. as i've said that all my preceding posts will only be posted on *www.viewzreviewz.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=9 so guys check it out. i'm posting only my times on stages here : (my time - 5:47.68)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs2.JPG

for my actual screen shot check out the the link above. (its my forum)

hey what happened to all you guys??? backed out or what???


----------



## napster007 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hell ppl what happened to you guys. has everyone given up??? if u are not able to do better, choose antoher track. c'mon guys........is this all the competetion i get????


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2007)

can u ("napster007") post a video?

i just want to see how you manage to do a 1:13:27 in sector 1 (first 20%, or, till first Toll Booth) & 3:43:28 @ 60%.

i tried, but i cud only manage to  1:15:89 at 1st sector.


----------



## napster007 (Aug 7, 2007)

i already played that game,, so i'll have to do it again,and its gonna take a while to get back into the grove. i played 3hrs strait for that time.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 11, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> Hell ppl what happened to you guys. has everyone given up??? if u are not able to do better, choose antoher track. c'mon guys........is this all the competetion i get????



My comments after reading your *this post*. =>

competition?????

you call this competiition?

first tell me how you installed the JunkMan parts on BMW?

if you hex edited, then dude, thats called *"The NOOB Act"*.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 11, 2007)

yeah, even i was wondering. u can't upgrade OR tune the m3. not even junkman upgrades


----------



## napster007 (Aug 11, 2007)

oh....no u cant upgrade the m3. but no where in this whole thread have i said you cant apply tweaks.!!!! and as for ur so called "*noob act" *: dude get a life


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 11, 2007)

looooooooooooool

tweak???

in what way you tweak, thru the game menu?

looooooooooooooooooooool

& you were the one to say "use WCG rules", i dont think WCG allows any tweak.(hex editing).

 you play a game 3-6hours straight & you're talking about "Get a Life"? 

what you did was indeed a Noob Act, if you dont believe me, go search in any gaming forum about hex editing & competing.


----------



## napster007 (Aug 11, 2007)

oh.....i forgot abt the wcg rulez. anyway. nfsplanet gives u different mods for nfs mw. but there are no mods for carbon yet. anyway  when i say 3-4 hrs strair "its a metaphor"


----------



## xbonez (Aug 11, 2007)

u hadn't mentioned anywhere that we can use mods. u know using mods, i could bring down my time to under 30 secs for a 4 lap race. its all about finding the correct file. once u do, u can edit the top speed, acceleration and handling etc of any car. i could then beat the m3 with a fiat punto


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 12, 2007)

> ------
> BMW's:
> ------
> This save have the BMW M3 GTR Race and BMW M3 GTR street version cars in the career safe house/garage, they have all junkman parts on except for the turbo that can't be used on the BMW's. You can also tune the aerodynamics on both car's.
> ...



BMW with junkman. Although it doesnt go over 270 but it manages the time. 
There are "many" of such save files available on the net..


----------



## leomax (Aug 12, 2007)

Man,that was quite a kick.
guess what time i got in first attempt with the bmw save..
*xs218.xs.to/xs218/07320/worldloop3.jpg

I think i can shave a big chunk from that time..


----------

